# Anyone take a diuretic?



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

My doctor started me on one, and I am having things happen that I dont know if its normal.

I ALWAYS feel like I have to pee. Like that uncomfortable pressure in my bladder. when I sit on the toilet, nothing comes out, or just a TINY bit, certaintly not enough that would even closely cause the pressure I feel. Soon as I sit down or lay down, I feel the pressure again. And its so strong that I swear I have to pee, and go, and nothing comes out.

This happen to anyone?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Violet, I am on furosemide and I am on a pretty high dose. I think what you may be experiencing are bladder spasms. I had them too when I first started taking mine. Basically what happens to me is I take the pill, and about an hour later it kicks in, and you will have to pee every half hour or sometimes every fifteen to twenty minutes depending on how much fluid you have on board. This goes on for about four hours then it eases off. I have found if you restrict your fluids to eight glasses a day, you will get more fluid off, but I don't always remember to do that. It does become kind of a pain but just know if you need to go somewhere where the bathroom isn't readily available don't take it yet. Also you don't want to get overheated or be in direct sunlight for long periods of time when you are taking a diuretic. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2008)

Honey, that sounds like a Urinary Tract Infection. You need to see a doctor. A UTI can lead to a Bladder infection and that can get nasty.




BigCutieViolet said:


> My doctor started me on one, and I am having things happen that I dont know if its normal.
> 
> I ALWAYS feel like I have to pee. Like that uncomfortable pressure in my bladder. when I sit on the toilet, nothing comes out, or just a TINY bit, certaintly not enough that would even closely cause the pressure I feel. Soon as I sit down or lay down, I feel the pressure again. And its so strong that I swear I have to pee, and go, and nothing comes out.
> 
> This happen to anyone?


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Honey, that sounds like a Urinary Tract Infection. You need to see a doctor. A UTI can lead to a Bladder infection and that can get nasty.



Really? I dont know how I would have gotten one, I even drank cranberry juice last week!

If it continues tomorrow I will call the doctor.

Thank you


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Violet, I am on furosemide and I am on a pretty high dose. I think what you may be experiencing are bladder spasms. I had them too when I first started taking mine. Basically what happens to me is I take the pill, and about an hour later it kicks in, and you will have to pee every half hour or sometimes every fifteen to twenty minutes depending on how much fluid you have on board. This goes on for about four hours then it eases off. I have found if you restrict your fluids to eight glasses a day, you will get more fluid off, but I don't always remember to do that. It does become kind of a pain but just know if you need to go somewhere where the bathroom isn't readily available don't take it yet. Also you don't want to get overheated or be in direct sunlight for long periods of time when you are taking a diuretic. I hope this helps.




Do they go away, if it is this? I havent really had an increase in the amount I pee, I am on a very low dose....

Gah its been a rough week! lol Thank you!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Really? I dont know how I would have gotten one, I even drank cranberry juice last week!
> 
> If it continues tomorrow I will call the doctor.
> 
> Thank you



The thing about cranberry juice is it gets rid of the symptoms - you have to drink a ton to begin to kill the bacteria.

I hope you feel better real soon.  UTI's are a BITCH!


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2008)

I was thinking UTI also. However, when I get one and the symptoms ramp up to what Violet is describing, then, if I don't get it treated with antibiotics, it escalates to a fever and 8/10 pain. It's bad.

How long have your symptoms been going on, Violet? If they started around the time you began taking the diuretic, they may be unacceptable side effects, in which case you'll need to discuss it with your doctor (you should discuss this anyway).

I take hydrochlorothiazide (HCTZ) once a day. I have no side effects from this med.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 16, 2008)

yes mam, i also take diuretics, i take furosemide, spironolactone, and acetazolamide...lol, yeah thats kind of alot but if you have any questions message me and ill be glad to respond. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree that you should check with your Dr. just to be sure it isn't a UTI. My spasms seemed to lessen or maybe I just got used to how taking the diuretic made me feel. Your dose might need adjusting though so do mention it to your Dr. I hope you feel better, you really will feel better when everything is working as it should and you get all the excess fluid off.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 17, 2008)

I called the doctors office today and spoke to the nurse, She said if I still feel the same thing tomorrow to call them and they will bring me in and see about things.

Thank you for all the great advice!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm glad you called your doc, Violet. While you're waiting to be seen, maybe try to increase your water consumption. It could be that your body is trying to rid itself of the fluid but if you don't have enough going through your renal system it may register as urgency. In any case, it couldn't hurt, right? Drinking enough water is tough for most of us, and it might help relieve your symptoms. And on the off chance that you do have a UTI, it would help flush your system, too.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Honey, that sounds like a Urinary Tract Infection. You need to see a doctor. A UTI can lead to a Bladder infection and that can get nasty.




I'll second that. Furosemide twice a day here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2008)

I take a diuretic every day- 25 mg of HZTC. I pee a lot but then again I drink a lot. 

However, I'm in agreement that what you described does sound like an UTI. I sometimes manage to cure my own by consuming a boatload of 100% real cranberry juice. NOT the cocktail but the real juice. The acidity of it helps to cleanse the tract of bacteria.


----------

